# Ectopic!!



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I have just been doubled up in pain and lying on the bathroom for for 5 mins, had a sharp pain on my left side and it went after 10mins, also vomitted after.

Could this be ectopic? dh is wanting to take me to A and E




xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

I Have been to a and e now, back at home resting

they will admit me if the pain comes back

xxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

sorry hun, I'm at work tonight so didn't see your post!

I hope the pain has gone and your ok. Make sure you do go back if you need to. Your Dh was right to take you to A & E

Take care x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Oink,
As you can see from my ticker pic, it def wasn't an ectopic

thanks for your support again
xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Excellent, I am sooooooo pleased for you 

Take care x


----------

